# One pair down, 3 more on my wish list.



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

We all have dream frogs that we would like to acquire. Some are possible and others not so easy. I wish I would have jumped on those Red Heads offered last week on this forum. I will just be patient and enjoy my newest acquisition. This is a pic of a pair of Baru and their home. Apologies for the frog pic, moonlight was on. The color on thier legs are like an Agua Green which does not show here. I will try to get some more pics. 
Thanks, for looking.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

very nice, what else are you looking for?


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you. Red head Histo, I just missed those by waiting for a silly thing called funds. Lol, those were posted here just last week. Also, wishing, waiting and fingers crossed, like a lot of members here that, The Lehmanni make it to our borders, legally of course.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Came home to a nice surprise today, have some eggs from my Baru. 
Fingers crossed


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

The first batch of eggs Vanished, I thought I saw some developement then they went poof. About a week ago, they had a second batch, here's a pic of the eggs developing. About 6 days old.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

5 days later and they are developing just fine. Hope the parents do the right thing.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought I saw a froglet yesterday, when I came home from the White Plains show. The same exact thing happen about a year and half ago with my escudos. 
Anyway, I waited and waited and nothing but this afternoon I started to look again and it's official I saw my first froglet. I have to go to these shows more often. Lol
Proud Papa below


----------



## HistoCrazy (Jul 14, 2015)

great looking setup and frogs.


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

I love that last photo, the frog looks amazing


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Coqui said:


> Hope the parents do the right thing.


Get married? ;-)

Good luck with the eggs!

Mark


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

All these picture are taken with an IPhone 6. Little by little, I think I'm getting better at the pics.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Khoff has redheads available. Not sure of he is on dendroboard much.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome!!

stop by my table next show and say what's up 
I was in the Annex


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Nick, definitely will stop by next time. 
Finally was able to take a pic of the froglet. 
Quality not great, the shot was taken through the glass door.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice! What a pretty sight! It is a great satisfaction for a breeder to get froglets of (also for me) "dream frogs"!


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I recently was able to get my hands on another one of my dream frogs. A pair of Red Heads. Pictures do not do these guys justice. They look amazing in person. 
However, I wanted to share the Pic.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Great news, it looks like the final obstacle is no more and the Frogs of Columbia are finally coming in. I don't know if I will have the funds and even if I did, depending on quantity I'm not sure I will be fortunate enough to add them to my wish list. However, I am super excited that it is happening and that those fortunate enough to get them are successful. 
Can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

stunning frogs


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Perfect timing. Lol


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Just wanted to share last acquisition on my wish list.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Just wanted to give an update on my last acquisition. From the eggs pic above I have identified 3 maybe even four froglets in the Viv. I was able to take the picture of two of them but they are quick and hide under the leaves. Sorry, pictures are not the best.


----------



## noworries (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Congratulations! Are the babies big enough to eat fruit flies?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Gorgeous frogs, congrats!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Holy crap, all I can say is wow, way to mow them down, great job on breeding as well.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

The froglets have been out of the water for at least two weeks, not sure if they are eating flies yet. I will be setting a camera in the Viv today and try to observe them better.


----------



## gorr (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice. Thanks for the post


----------



## bikerdawg (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful frogs. Congrats on the eggs and froglets!


----------

